# Little Gull Unit 11 Longboat Key?



## Blondie (Jul 8, 2009)

I just this minute grabbed this unit from RCI for Easter week 2011, which will be my school break. I read all the reviews and searched all the past posts and know this to be on the bay side of the resort. Besides that does anyone know anything else? Is the bed king or queen and is this a freestanding cottage or is it conected?  Has any tuggers tayed in this unit? I hope it has a little porch at least! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dori (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Blondie.  We have never stayed at this resort, but it is highly sought after.  The timeframe we need is February, so few owners deposit those weeks.  Because you are a TUG member, you have access to the Review section.  Read the reviews and peruse the resort photos to answer some of your questions.

  I'm sure that others who have stayed there will chime in.

Dori


----------



## Blondie (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I did read everything I could find but there is a dearth of info on this particular unit. I even saw the lovely virtual tour and it showed unit 12. Still wondering about this particular unit but I know we will be happy regardless. Thanks...


----------



## caribbean (Jul 8, 2009)

Best I remember, 9/10; 11/12; and 13/14 are duplex units. 9/10 is older and is ground level. 13/14 where we stayed was up in the air with parking underneath. I think 11/12 was also up in the air with parking underneath. If so, there is a deck around part of the units where you can sit. Very nice. Can't remember the size of the bed for sure, just that you had to climb up to get in it, but think it was a queen. Take it you won't regret it. Very nice place.


----------



## Blondie (Jul 8, 2009)

That makes sense- unit 12 is a two bedroom I think and is above ground. I just confirmed it. thanks!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 9, 2009)

Units 1-8 are Gulf side. Units 9-16 are on the Bayside. Unit 9 is next to road and is a 2 bedroom. Units 10 and 11 are connected ground floor one bedrooms. 12 and 13 are raised 2 bedrooms, 14 and 15 are raised 2 bedrooms, 16 is above the Office Bayside and is a 4 bedroom 2 bath. Call them 941-383-8818. I think all units have queen beds. I haven't looked in all of them. Have only stayed  in 4 different units. #15 (ours) #14, #13, #3.
Yes, it does have a porch on the East end. (All have porches)


----------



## Blondie (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks- I love this area and we are very happy with this exchange


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 9, 2009)

Hope you have nice weather! We are down there the last week of Sep. every year. The Blue Dolphin is right around the corner for breakfast. Have fun!


----------



## king1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Little Gull is one of my wife's favorite places in the world.  We have stayed in #3,4,12, and 13, and will be there for four weeks in January(#4,12,14,15).  I know the weather can be cold then, but it is usually warmer than Central Illinois.
I'll second the Blue Dolphin for breakfast--or anytime.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 10, 2009)

Having lived in Florida all my life, I used to prefer summer. Now Jan. through April are my favorite month's. Leave a note in the book on the table in unit #15. Enjoy!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Recollections of your stay in unit 13 please*



Jim Bryan said:


> Units 9-16 are on the Bayside. Unit 9 is next to road and is a 2 bedroom. 12 and 13 are raised 2 bedrooms.  Have only stayed  in 4 different units. #15 (ours) #14, #13, #3.





king1 said:


> Little Gull is one of my wife's favorite places in the world.  We have stayed in #3,4,12, and 13.



It's on the bayside of the road.  It's a 2BR duplex unit.  It's not closest to the road.

What else can you say about this unit?  Are the porches shared by the two units?  We own at a duplex resort on the OBX and it's hard to tell whether anyone else is even staying in the other half of the unit most of the time because each side is so private.  Similar for these duplexes?  Thanks!


----------



## Conan (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not the OP, but we had a good week in Unit 14 which is likewise on the bay side, a spacious 2-BR with large living room, kitchen and porch, and car parking underneath.  That put us near the pool but we had to walk and cross the road to get to the Gulf beach (which was beautiful).  One caution, another guest had their bag with camera  stolen off the beach (no fault of management which alerted the rest of us in hopes we'd seen something).

 Here's a map for future reference:


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 25, 2011)

Private porches Bayside. 1 Bedroom gulfside porches not so private. 2 and 3 bedrooms gulfside are more private but not secluded from other guests.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.vacationfla.com/littlegull.htm


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Can happen anywhere, you just have to consider that this could happen*



Conan said:


> One caution, another guest had their bag with camera  stolen off the beach (no fault of management which alerted the rest of us in hopes we'd seen something).



I was staying locally in Virginia Beach for the week, doing commutes back and forth to work each night.  It was a 7500 point vacation and it was my favorite local resort and it provided the ability for me to take a break from home to play at the beach during the day.  Fun!  Left a lunch bag on the beach with a sandwich, water, cell phone and condo key.  Came back after a nice long walk.  My towel was there, but no lunch bag.  Shocked!  It was near a lifeguard station with other folks around.  Maybe it was someone who was hungry.  Fortunately, it was a basic phone.  I'll definitely consider what I leave unattended on the beach from now on.  It was a wake-up call.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks, Jim.*



Jim Bryan said:


> Private porches Bayside. 1 Bedroom gulfside porches not so private. 2 and 3 bedrooms gulfside are more private but not secluded from other guests.



Appreciate the info.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the map
we just booked a one bedroom #10 on Nov 17


----------

